# Cashier's checks?



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Would you except a cashier's check for an item you had listed on craigslist?

I have a stool that I have posted on craigslist for sale, I made 3 instead of 2, which is a comon practice in making chairs and stools, in case a part gets messed up in the process, as back tracking to make one part could take several hours, well the parts for all three turned out, so I went ahead and made the third…

I am uncertain however about the method of payment, as I normally except checks from customers I know, or have met/ dealt with, and for things like this cash or credit cards. Do any of you have experience with these and the reliability of the transaction, I know wikipedia says that they are sometimes used to defraud sellers of merchandise. Which makes me a little more apprehensive about the idea.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

There are cashiers checks that can be fraudulent, however I think it would be odd to get a bad cashiers check for a stool. People looking to screw you won't go through that kind of trouble. (typically)

Craigs list - like wiki - flag these checks in their fraud section
http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams

Pasted in:
2. Distant person offers a genuine-looking (but fake) cashier's check:
•You receive an email (examples below) offering to buy your item, or rent your apartment, sight unseen.
•A cashier's check is offered for your sale item as a deposit for an apartment or for your services.
•Value of cashier's check often far exceeds your item-scammer offers to "trust" you, and asks you to wire the balance via money transfer service.
•Banks will often cash fake checks AND THEN HOLD YOU RESPONSIBLE WHEN THE CHECK FAILS TO CLEAR, sometimes including criminal prosecution.
•These scams often involve a 3rd party (shipping agent, business associate owing buyer money, etc.).

*I would say he should cash the check himself - - and bring cash for the stool*


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you receive an e-mail stating that the buyer will have someone pickup the merchandise or for you to ship it to Lord knows where. It's a scam and happens quite a bit on Craig's List. Be careful.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"Did you receive an e-mail stating that the buyer will have someone pickup the merchandise or for you to ship it to Lord knows where. It's an scam and happens quite a bit on Craig's List. Be careful."

A photog friend of mine in Indiana is going through the very same thing. Verbatim. He was selling some studio lights and other equip in separate listings. Got the same email for both.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

^Agree with Dr. Dirt. I'm sure there are ways to create fake cashiers or fraudulent ones, but overall a cashier's check is more legit than a regular check, it's guaranteed funds.

You could also call the bank that issued the cashiers check (and call the branch it was issued from) and they will be able to verify it over the phone, much of the time the bank will ask for a name and address to the person who the check is payable to. The branch that the check was issued at may even be listed on the check.

Edit: I was assuming you are meeting your customer in person, if not then I wouldn't do it.


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

If you've gotta ask, then usually it's a scam, regardless of the value of the item being sold. Tell 'em to go cash their cashiers check and then give you the cash from it.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

No, they are having someone "pick it up" to ship it to a son. They also ask that I delete the posting for the item.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah that's a scam.

If it's a high dollar item like a car or a motorcycle, I tell people that I take money orders from the post office or cash. Nothing else.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Simple answer…............

No.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I have never dealt with a cashier's check honestly, and that is why I am asking, there also was an odd text message that I recieved when sending an email address to the customer, saying I needed to adjust my url, and that standard texting/messaging fees may apply so I had to send stop back to that text message…. Just weird, do not know if it was a message sent through craigslist or something.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

These craigslist scams and other internet scams are a dime a dozen and I ignore them all. I have sold a lot on craiglist and *only accept cash* nothing else. Just got a response this morning from a craigslist ad I posted and I always state "no emails phone calls only" and still get emails from the scammers interested in "your item"


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Area code is somewhere in the Modesto california area…


----------



## jakep_82 (Feb 1, 2012)

It is almost certainly a scam. I don't bother responding to emails requesting to pay with anything other than cash. Fake cashier's checks and money orders are unfortunately very common.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

No


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

yeah all the things you're mentioning are signs of a scam. I'd only take a cashier's check if I was meeting the customer in person, and either called the issuing bank to verify its legit or went to the bank with the person and had them cash it. Through the mail is almost surely a scam.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

No idea how much you're asking for the stool, but there's no reason to even consider a cashier's check.

This is the same scam used time and time again. Tell them to take a hike (use whatever verbiage you choose) and wait for a legitimate buyer.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Only 350, sold the other two of em for 450 a piece.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Accept cash only for craigslist items. Cashier's checks are supposed to be safe, but I found out last year that even car dealers don't like them any more. Apparently if you report the cashier's check as stolen or lost, you can get the check canceled and get the money back in your account.

For the most part, the more middle-men involved, the fishier the purchase. That said, we recently sold an ice machine to a Bible camp in Missouri and the guy who bought it had a friend pick it up. But they paid cash and the guy who came to pick it up was a really stand-up guy, so that one turned out just fine.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

NO!

Never accept a cashiers check ever. They are legally no different than a personal check.
Only a CERTIFIED check can be verified by calling the origination bank, and is guaranteed that funds exist.

My rule of thumb:

If it is less than $1,000, ask for cash in person.

If it's over $1K, only do the exchange at your local bank with a certified check or cash; and have your "as-is" bill of sale notarized.

Notarizing the bill of sale forces ID verification on both parties and funds in your bank account immediately. Unless your a premium services customer; bank may charge you a few bucks, but legal piece of mind is priceless.

A legal friend suggest anything over $100 have a notarized as-is bill of sale. Depends on what level of liability you are willing to accept.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

This is absolutely a scam. Run away, fast.

Buying or selling on CL is all the same. In person, with cash. No exceptions. Exceptions are what the scam artists thrive on, because they've always got an angle.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Complete scam as others have mentioned. But do have some fun at their expense.

Since you are a smart guy selling a valuable item, tell them that you will require a substantial deposit of say, 1 1/2 times your asking price. After the check clears you certainly will ship the item and refund any over payment. Of course, you will do neither. At this point they think that they have sucker on the hook and all they have to do is sit back and reel you (and your money) in. You might to even want to send a note letting them know you have shipped the item and the "refund" because you are such a nice guy.

Next step is to do nothing and wait for them to inquire about where their "merchandise" and "refund" is. Continue to play dumb and waste their time: "Oh, yes, I did send it last week. I am really surprised you didn't get it yet. Please wait another week and then let me know if you don't receive it" Followed by, "Oh, I am very sorry. I wish I could help you, but I am away from home this week helping my dear old mother move into a retirement home after that nasty skydiving accident. I will check when I get home next week." And so on and so forth.

Greg


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Craigslist scams happen all the time, I just never respond to them and you can usually tell if it is. Get the first email saying " the price we agreed on is great but I'm out of town but will send you a check and someone will come get it" stupid stuff like that.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

On craigslist cash in hand or postal money order and it clears before I release the goods


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

If the customer doesn't want to use cash, take a credit card on Square app. Have done this several times with CL. If credit card goes through, I'm done.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Too many red flags, definitely a scam. I've taken cashier's checks before, but only after multiple phone conversations, no middle men and confirmation of available funds.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Quote

Yeah that's a scam.

If it's a high dollar item like a car or a motorcycle, I tell people that I take money orders from the post office or cash. Nothing else. End Quote.

Postal money orders and not 100% safe. Lot of them being counterfeited these day. Check the web lot of information on Counterfeit Postal Money Orders.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

God made Western Union for a reason…  If they have the money for the check, they have the money to send by WU. I would not touch this with a 10 foot pole..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

In today's world you have to wonder why someone would only offer a cashiers check versus the most commen methods of payment,credit cards,Pay Pal, cash,western union or even a personal check.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Nope. And hell no. Did I say no way yet?

In the past several years, I've gotten offers for enough cashiers check and money order payments to wall paper a not insignificant wall. In fact, I've actually contemplated it.

What usually happens is, the sender provides a check or M.O. for more than the asking prices, then asks you to forward the extra to his shipper. You deposit the check and grab the "extra" money, then forward it. Later, your bank, which relied on the money in your account to back the check/M.O., calls and tells you it was a fake. You, now, have to pay the money back.

This is a VERY common con.

How many people do you think would pay a lot of nickels for an item they did not see up front and personal? If they'll pay money based on a promise the chair even exists, it's probably too good to be true, making it…...

Go by way of Paypal or other similar option. If you do take the check, take it to the bank before letting go of your product.

I hired a guy who needed a job to pay one of these cons off. All they wanted was the money he forwarded. They weren't interested in the goods.


----------

